# Rudimentary Uterine Horn Resection/Removal - Laparoscopic Resection/Removal



## sjfarnsworth (Mar 31, 2015)

My Physician feels that by doing a Laparoscopic Resection/Removal of a rudimentary uterine horn it could be viewed as a 58541 with a 52 modifier to show only a portion of the uterus is being removed. 

I have considered an unlisted procedure code and all others it seems... And to complicate matters, the surgery center is not allowed to book a surgery on a planned unlisted CPT code procedure. 

Any help or opinions would be most welcome!


----------



## Girlzsmom66 (May 9, 2022)

Has anyone ever given you guidance for the cpt code?  I don't know what code to use.  Thank you so much for your help!


Surgical Procedure: RA L/S removal of noncommunicating left uterine horn with hematometra and left fallopian tube, possible open, any other indicated procedure.


----------



## csperoni (May 9, 2022)

There is no code for laparoscopic uterine repair/revision.  I would recommend unlisted 58578 with a benchmark to 58540 which would be the code if performed open.  For the laparoscopic left salpingectomy, 58661-LT.


----------

